# What do YOU think the best looking top wood is?



## AmbienT (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm planning on ordering a custom RAN Crusher ff8 soon with full binding and I need some help deciding on a top wood so I want to know what top wood you find sexiest


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 26, 2012)

Big leaf quilted maple. In either orangey-amber ish, or like a blue-green shade like a dragonburst.

Also, highly figured Koa looks nice without any finishes or dyes except clear over it.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Oct 26, 2012)

May not be for every one, but i say a flamed maple top with a purple burst is about the most amazingly sexy top ever.


----------



## ras1988 (Oct 26, 2012)

Right now it is a one piece wild curly maple with natural staining, before that it was between curly bastogne walnut and figured myrtlewood. I prefer natural woods that have interesting figuring or colors to interesting stains and bursts.


----------



## ASoC (Oct 26, 2012)

Claro Walnut


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 26, 2012)

RAN always seems to source some nice eye poplar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2012)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> May not be for every one, but i say a quilt maple top with a purple burst is about the most amazingly sexy top ever.



Fixed for my tastes.


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2012)

Figured Redwood. :yum
:


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 26, 2012)

Burled maple


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 26, 2012)

ASoC said:


> Claro Walnut



Winning.


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2012)

Depends on the piece of wood, but I think my favorite tops have been redwood burl. Daemoness did one that looked like it was on fire:









And the one Vik is building for Keith Merrow is pretty badass as well: 








Since you mentioned Ran, my favorite Rans have been eye poplar: 








Spalted maple can be another favorite, depending on the piece. I think all of my favorites with that wood have been BRJs... like this one: 








Maple burl is another favorite, thanks to some of the Carvin DC800 NGD threads around here:


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 26, 2012)

I LOVE a nice orange burst flame top a la the RG7CT.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 26, 2012)

honestly, I just love a nicely quilted maple top, it's hard to beat that


----------



## ugly_guitar_guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Just about anything burled gets my vote. Love those natural swirls.


----------



## Jason Spell (Oct 27, 2012)

Buckeye burl, macassar ebony, pale moon ebony

/thread


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 27, 2012)

Redwood burl and ciaro walnut.

I'm waiting for someone to suggest plywood.....


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 27, 2012)

Burled Poplar (Mappa)


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 27, 2012)

Myretlwood is my fav, hands down. Classy, functional for just about anything you'd want, and nothing looks quite like it!






My old, beloved Strictly 7+1






Not nearly enough builders offering it, but if I can get a S7/*strandberg Boden 8 with a myrtlewood top, nuts will be bust.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 27, 2012)

ASoC said:


> Claro Walnut



+1 

I would kill for this top:





Oh wait...

Also ziricote


----------



## ASoC (Oct 27, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> +1








Boom.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Oct 27, 2012)

Bubinga is just awesome. It sounds great, it's hard, stable and can be used for top, body and necks. Comes in a variety of figures:












Also - it's going on my custom guitar top 

The top one here:


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 27, 2012)

Is that Travis Levrier's?

Thing looks so classy.

EDIT: Yes it is.


----------



## Navid (Oct 27, 2012)

No love for Ash (Fraxinus) and quartersawn african mahogany (Khaya ivorensis)?




Wenge (Millettia laurentii)?




There are so many beautiful tops, i can't chose which is the best.


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 27, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> +1
> 
> I would kill for this top:
> 
> ...



Oh wait indeed you lucky bastard 

Yeah, + 1 on this, but call me old fashioned...





You can never beat a good bit of curly or flamed maple


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 27, 2012)

I love any kind of figured maple, dyed or natural. Daemoness guitars get some amazing finishes like that redwood burl up top, too. Sometimes it really depends on the wood and how/if it's finished with a dye.

I also think this has to be one of the coolest finishes for a guitar. Makes me love swamp ash:


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 27, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2105688.-2207520000.1351354203&type=3&theater


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Oct 27, 2012)

I depends if finished with colour or left rather natural.
If you take a more natural approach to it, IMO nothing can beat a crazy piece of buckeye burl -> pure sex in a chaotic halluzination!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 27, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> I'll just leave this here



What wood is this? It must be incorporated into my life somehow...


----------



## mwcarl (Oct 27, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> What wood is this? It must be incorporated into my life somehow...



Maple.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 27, 2012)

mwcarl said:


> Maple.



Stain? I've been wondering how to get a stain to show up on certain parts like that.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 27, 2012)

But I'm gonna go with whatever this is.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 27, 2012)

^I believe that is (Massacar?) Ebony


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quilted maple for a colored burst or spalted if it's an oil finish.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 27, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> What wood is this? It must be incorporated into my life somehow...



Ummmm actually, I think, if memory serves correct, that the top wood on that guitar is some type of burl with a denim slate finish. 

Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 28, 2012)

Way too many to choose from and I truly like almost everything! But if I HAD to vote it would be something like this....


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Oct 28, 2012)

Ancient Kauri


----------



## angus (Oct 28, 2012)

Katalox.


----------



## WillDfx (Oct 28, 2012)

Curly Redwood has always been my favorite. It's such an exquisite timber that sounds and looks out of this world.


----------



## mwcarl (Oct 28, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Stain? I've been wondering how to get a stain to show up on certain parts like that.



1) Dark stain
2) Sand back, stain will remain more in some areas
3) Repeat 1 and 2 if necessary
4) Stain with another colour for the highlight areas


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 28, 2012)

Best looking wood I've come across is Madrone Burl. Its not uses much, is very expensive and is meant to be quite unstable but it would make an incredible top.


----------



## MJS (Oct 28, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I would kill for this top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit... can't believe I forgot your guitar in my first post. I followed that one from the start and it's definitely my favorite walnut guitar by far. 

I guess I didn't think of walnut because I haven't seen many that amaze me, or the walnut was just used for the wings and took a back seat to a fancy maple top. I think it's one I'd be nervous about ordering without seeing it first, but if they all looked like that, it would be right at the top of my favorites list with redwood burl.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 28, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> What wood is this? It must be incorporated into my life somehow...



Burl maple with a denim slate finish. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/200902-ngd-suhr-custom-7-string.html


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 29, 2012)

I really think it depends on the fretboard wood and hardware color...

but a disgustingly good piece of koa can knock anyones socks off


----------

